# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Omgaan met liefdesverdriet - Artikel

## Luuss0404

*Omgaan met liefdesverdriet*




> Eerst kom je in de ontkenningsfase: je hebt moeite om te accepteren dat je partner er niet meer voor je is en je bent ontroostbaar. Daarna volgt de wanhoopsfase: je voelt je depressief, denkt dat je nooit meer over de breuk heen komt en hebt nergens meer zin in. Uiteindelijk volgt de onthechtingsfase: langzaam aan maak je je los van je ex en begin je de diepe emotionele band die er tussen jullie was door te knippen. Het proces van onthechten is een pijnlijk proces. Net zoals je aan de ander hechten tijd kost, kost ook onthechten tijd, ook al had je nog zoveel ruzie met elkaar, en weet je rationeel gezien wel dat het beter is dat jullie uit elkaar zijn.


Bron: gezondheid.be

Ander interessant artikel over de fases van liefdesverdriet: exterug.nl/liefdesverdriet-verwerken/

----------

